# Local Sources For FR Clothing



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

Faultfinder1 said:


> Does anyone know of any brick-and-mortar stores that sell FR Clothes? I just got a hurry-up job and need a shirt & pants by tonight, so no time for the internet. I thought that I had kept some from my last job but I can't find them now, go figure!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> www.faultlocating.com


Anyplace that sells Carhartt


----------



## BryanMD (Dec 31, 2007)

I've never bought any FR clothing but I bet Leonard Jed has it.

They've got everything else (and always have):
http://www.lenjed.com/


----------



## Faultfinder1 (Apr 21, 2009)

Didn't see anything on their website, might have to call them, Thanks. I'm surprised Grainger doesn't carry any in their stores, but they don't. Since not all Carhart is FR I don't want to be running all over Home Depot & Sears searching. I guess I'll just BS my way through this job, and stay away from anything energized. Flat broke but I'm going to have to order some basics - 70eStore here I come!

www.faultlocating.com


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

Faultfinder1 said:


> 70eStore here I come!
> 
> www.faultlocating.com


If you want to pay more than double that is.


----------

